

Thoughts on the current state of sync - blahedo
http://www.cgpgrey.com/blog/thoughts-on-the-current-state-of-sync

======
chetanahuja
I'm surprised the obvious solution is not mentioned. That is, the apps should
queue up their changes in a system-wide log (the format of this log is left as
an exercise for the reader) and the OS must play this log as and when it finds
opportunity and/or driven by user defined rules (like the "midnight sync" rule
mentioned in the post). This means that only one process (the system sync'r
process) will ever do the syncs. This scheme also allows for more advanced
features like user-defined priorities on which syncs are most critical (e.g,
my calender entries take precedence over the "read it later" list I might have
created in my browser).

